# Battery question



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

When you buy your batteries for your system, are there any certain type or brand that is reccomended? Do you use deep cycle batteries like people use for trolling motors? ordinary car batteries, or is there a special battery designed more for solar systems and such? I realize any battery would do the job, but what would be best?

Also, I had heard before that storing batteries inside the house wasn't good because they give off fumes etc. Is this true? If so, where do you store your battery bank?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I have 6 volt deep cycle Trojan batteries. I built a sealed battery box with a vent to the outside for when they are equalized and giving off hydrogen. Mainly because I have a wood stove in the same room (workshop).


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://sunelec.com/Distributors_/Batteries/body_batteries.html#Batt6V

Lead acid batteries will gas out during heavy charging or equalization and should be vented. You can use a sealed battery but they take an adjustable charge controller because they charge at a slightly lower voltage. There are other types of batteries but at present they are to expensive for the average solar system.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. A sealed & vented box is pretty much what I had in mind so I'm glad to hear that I was on the right track. We are in the process of cutting in a half mile of road to our new homestead site, so right now I'm just gathering my info for my new off grid home. 

More questions...

I am assuming that you keep your battery bank inside the home to protect it from freezing tempatures??? 

Do you try to have it somewhat centrally loacated rather than at one end of the house? If it were at one end of the house would you experience some sort of line loss?

Thanks.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

My batteries are in a separate building (shop) where I have never seen the temp under 40 even tho it may be 0 outside. I seem to recall reading about a battery box heater, but someone more knowledgeable may be able to answer.

I invert my power to AC so line loss is not a big concern (everything is #12 wire).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Original question: "type and brand batts" . . . .I use Surrette for my self and 'better' systems. For systems where the buck is tighter I use US Battery.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

_
More questions...

I am assuming that you keep your battery bank inside the home to protect it from freezing tempatures??? 

Do you try to have it somewhat centrally loacated rather than at one end of the house? If it were at one end of the house would you experience some sort of line loss?

_

You "should" place your battery in an area where they'll stay around 72 degrees F. They will decrease in aHr. capacity as they get colder and getting them too warm isn't good either. If the area that you have them in is comfortable to you year 'round, the battery will be fine..

The line loss issue would depend on what system that you choose to go with.. A.C. or D.C.. Throughout your home..

A.C.. No issue., With D.C.. Now you must worry about distances, loads, and wire gauges. A centrally located battery would be the best option with D.C. in order to keep the wiring as short as possible to any given location..
~Don


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The batteries that I use depend on a lot of things. How big of a system, how much money you want to spend, how long you want to go before having to replace your battery set, how experienced the owner of the system is, etc. I recommend a cheaper set for a person new to using batteries for powering a home, because most people ruin a set or 2 before they either give up or finally understand that most batteries need regular care. I use a fork lift truck style of battery that weighs over a ton, and is in a fiberglass lined box with automatic ventilation, in the garage.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Great Advise, WisJim! There's a "feel" to this stuff and the only way to learn it is to do it. Reading the books helps but hands-on experience fills the gaps..

A popular starter battery is the 6 volt golf cart battery. Reasonably priced and easy to find. I use 4 of them to power my entire house.. 
~Don


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Some very good information here. Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I've seen it mentioned that your first set of batteries should be less expensive ones because you're almost sure to fry them.

I don't know if I follow that, but since my set are 12V 80aHr surplus wheelchair batteries, I'm not concerned.

Speaking of batteries and equalizing...

I have a Xantrex inverter/charger. Does a great job charging, but I don't believe it has a equalization charge. Am I slowly killing my batteries?

I've seen someone mention (wish I could remember who) a 50% discharge, 80% charge, and weekly equalizations. Do I need to get a second charger to do the weekly equalizations?

Michael


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Personally, I just made a major investment in batteries for my off-grid house... went and bought eight L-16s.... thats a lot of lead.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Artificer..
Are those wheel chair batteries the sealed lead acid type? If they are, you may want to be careful on equalization..

Equalization is a fancy word for "Boiling" the battery to mix the electrolyte up. The charge controller holds the battery at a little higher than normal charge voltage for a period of time to achieve this action. During equalization, you will lose a small amount of water content from the battery. If the battery is sealed, there is almost no way to check the electrolyte level beyond breaking something from the top of the battery so you can check it. SLA type batteries require a slow "Trickle" charge to avoid this loss..
~Don


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

12vman said:


> Artificer..
> Are those wheel chair batteries the sealed lead acid type? If they are, you may want to be careful on equalization..
> ...
> SLA type batteries require a slow "Trickle" charge to avoid this loss..
> ~Don


COOL!!!

At $30 for 240ahr, I'm not too worried, but if they last for a while, I'll be very happy.

Michael


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I also use _6 volt deep cycle Trojan batteries_ wired to 12v


----------

